# 2012 Rogue AWD CVT



## 295893 (Sep 9, 2019)

I just purchased this vehicle and it has a flashing airbag icon on the dash. I took it in for an oil change and diagnosis of the flashing airbag light.
They stated the problem is the Spiral Cable that is around the steering wheel column is bad and may prevent the airbag from deploying if there is an accident.
Cost at the Nissan dealer is $440. Anyone else deal with this and is their any cheaper remedies?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's referred to as a "combination switch" in the Nissan parts catalog. Go to NissanPartsDeal.com and you can get it for $170+shipping, which will probably be around $10. Any competent auto repair shop can handle the replacement, which should be about an hour's worth of labor.


----------

